# Critique this horse's Conformation



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

She's a green broke draft cross that has only had ground work done so far. She needs some topline muscle and does have a belly from eating a diet of pure grass and free choice hay. I want to train her for upper level dressage and jump up to 2'6 but I'm worried about her joints and ligaments since she's part draft. My trainer said if I buy her I won't know until she's in training if she really has what it takes. I plan to train her very slow so I don't stress her out. She's 15hh to 15.1hh and 6yrs old. The side pic makes her neck look huge but its not really that thick. Her back is short. When I eventually start jumping her I will be putting on front shoes to give her extra support.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

There isn't anything about her that screams draft to me. She looks to be a solid mare. At 6 I don't think you'd have any issues teaching her what you have in mind.


----------



## Teekin (Apr 9, 2012)

This is a basic level dressage horse not an upper level prospect. He is just not built correctly to be able to give you the lateral flexion needed to get past the basics. I can see this being a nice jumping pony however.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

His shoulder is too steep and his build too downhill for upper level competitive dressage. You can train all the movements but you won't be winning if you trial him.

The worst conformed horse I ever owned I trained to a very high level (he was the horse I had). We never would have won anything, but it made him a sweet ride and every once in awhile I would be somewhere and do one tempe changes across a field because we could. Had a lot of fun with that horse.


----------



## Teekin (Apr 9, 2012)

Elana, I think the work it would take to get this guy to give you functionable renvers that would allow him to step into canter from walk and be able to give you correct changes would make even a pro weep. I would also worry about what his hocks would look like by the time That ^^^ was acheived. If he could come over the back and through easily as a natural dressage horse prospect can no worries but when going against the grain something's gotta give.* 

* at least in my case. I know WAZ was able to take some Fuuuuugly wrecks and get them to FEI sound! but hey...WAZ. I need a horse who has at least the conformation that lends it'self towards dressage. Better trainer than I can do much more with less.


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

What is wrong with her hocks and why would it be hard for her to step into canter from walk or from renvers? I don't see how she's down hill other than her neck being a little thick. Thankyou for your responses


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's another side pic that makes her look totally different. Do you think she can make it to 3rd level without needed operations or injections on her joints or a chiropractor? Also, she has slightly calfed knees so I'm reluctant to try jumping her. Has anyone ever owned or ridden a calf kneed horse over jumps?


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

*reply*

I just read up on conformation and realized she has post legs and will become **** footed. I don't see the steep angle your talking about but her neck is set too low on her body.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Deffinatly not upper level dressage horse.
She is upright in her shoulders, bum high, post legged, upright pasturns and very thick through the jowls.

Upright in the shoulder and bum high would make it hard to collect enough for upper levels, thich through the jowls will make it very difficult to flex from the poll.

Post legged will mean that under the pressure of the upper level movements the horse will NOT stay sound.

regular chiropractors are perfecrtly normal even for a well conformed dressage horse at that level.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

What makes you think she will become ****-footed?


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1322271927queen (Sep 17, 2012)

*reply*

I read that horse's who are post legged put extra stress on their hocks and stifles and their pasterns end up weakening.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

That doesn't mean she will. She isn't nearly as bad as some horses I've seen.


----------



## Teekin (Apr 9, 2012)

What happens to any horse depends on how hard they are used and the after care they receive. If an owner cares for the horse properly by keeping the horse at a good weight, using propper conditioning, optimum nutrition, correct warm up and cool down, appropriate protection and excellent aftercare even a horse who is conformationally challanged horse can be kept sound even in hard work. 

Onthe other hand a horse with perfect conformation can be broken down by a non-caring owner in a matter of months. 

It is a combination of conformation, usage and care that will determine how sound any horse stays.


----------

